# Corridas



## quizas

"...en esta marcha hubo una represion especialmente feroz, que se prolongo por varias cuadras, con corridas, gases lacrimogenos, y numerosos golpeados y detenidos..."

Mi pregunta es sobre como traducir la palabra "corridas". Tiene aqui la palabra un signigicado idiomatico, como "riot" or "fight" o algo asi?   O significa simplemente que las gentes corrian?

I would appreciate any help in translating the word "corridas".

Gracias gracias


----------



## heidita

Corridas is normally only used for "corridas de toros" here in Spain. But possibly in other Spanish speaking countries you use it differently.

Corridas here would mean carreras which means running

Here in Spain the sentence would be:

......que se prolongó por varias manzanas, con carreras, numerosas personas golpeadas/heridas ...


----------



## quizas

Thank you for your response...The text, by the way, is from Argentina.


----------



## chics

Hello quizas!

Here people were chased so they run. In this sense it's better "corredizas" than "corridas"; or "carreras", as heidita says. 
So you can use her sencence...


----------



## heidita

¿A qué te refieres con *corrediza*? Mi marido desconoce este uso.

Una puerta corrediza


----------



## chics

Es lo que haces cuandos corres arriba y abajo, típico por ejemplo cuando los niños pequeños juegan y corren por toda la casa, o cuando tienes un día que tienes tantas cosas que hacer que literalmente vas corriendo a un sitio y otro. Haces corredizas.


----------



## Sasuke

I think that rush and dash might be good translations


----------



## SpiceMan

Corrida is when there's in a protest things get nasty and people run away being chased after by the police. There's usually some random fightback such as throwing stones at the police, etc. I think it's somewhere in between a peaceful protest and a full scale riot. But the thing is that rioters are fleeing.


----------



## quizas

SpiceMan:

You continue to save me with all the Argentinean slang.  

I am very very thankful


----------



## ORL

> Here people were chased so they run. In this sense it's better "corredizas" than "corridas"; or "carreras", as heidita says.
> So you can use her sencence...


 
No, en Argentina corredizas pueden ser las puertas, pero no las corridas de los participantes de una manifestación para escapar de los gases lacrimógenos;-).

"Corrida" means that people demostrating start running away, either from tear gas or a police squad. It is not Argentinian slang, corrida, even though RAE does not attest it in this sense, derives from "correr", so, it is simply the action or fact of... running.
Saludos,
ORL


----------



## chics

...even we don't use "corridas" in Europe!


----------



## chics

Por cierto, sí hay un uso aquí para corrida....
pero es muy-muy-muy vulgar!


----------



## ORL

Well, Europe is not the centre of the world ;-D
Por cierto, hay un uso en Argentina para coger, pero es muy-muy-muy vulgar! (though not in Europe;-)


----------



## chics

No... lo decía por que yo no conocía la palabra, tal vez no es sólo Argentina, pero no es de todas partes (o tal vez sí, pero yo jamás la oí, que es otra posibilidad!).

Es genial esto de tener por aquí agente de todo el mundo, así todos podemos preguntar sobre "palabras "extrañas" en nuestro propio idioma.

Y sí, nuestro "correr" está en la línia de vuestro "coger"...


----------



## ORL

En ese caso es pronominal, es decir que es "correrse", no correr. Digo, para quienes aquí estudian castellano como lengua extranjera no terminen por entender que correr es una palabrota;-)
ORL


----------



## chics

Aaaah... qué bien lo conocen!


----------



## chics

Bueno, supongo que nosotros nunca usamos _corridas_ en frases como la de *quizás* por el mismo motivo que en Argentina no usan "coger" si lo pueden sustituir por "tomar" (nosotros decimos siempre "coger"!).

Así que, aviso a navegantes, antes de utilizar estas palabras, conozcan adonde irán dirigidas!


----------



## ordequin

Hola compañeros:
Quizás, efectivamente como te decía Chics, en España, cuando "corrida" no va referido a la tauromaquía, (los toros), *tiene un uso "mucho más festivo"*...
Correrse = To cum.
Je,je...por cierto, ¿el centro del Universo era Bilbao, no?


----------



## chics

ordequin said:


> Hola compañeros:
> Quizás, efectivamente como te decía Chics, en España, cuando "corrida" no va referido a la tauromaquía, (los toros), *tiene un uso "mucho más festivo"*...
> Correrse = To cum.
> Je,je...por cierto, ¿el centro del Universo era Bilbao, no?


 
 y tú no tendrías que estar en las fiestas hoy?​


----------



## Juliomelecio

No usamos corridas ni corredizas en este contexto. Tenemos estas palabras, pero con otros significados.
Corrida: corrida de toros
Corrediza: puerta corrediza, puerta deslizable.
Saludos


----------



## ORL

Me surge una duda: cómo llaman en Espana al acto de correr? Digo, como sustantivo: "el correr"? Bueno, en algunos países se llama a eso "corrida" y curiosamente la RAE no lo reconoce como válido ni lo compila, ni tampoco da una alternativa válida y usable.
También me sorprendió que al preguntar a algunos espanoles cómo traducen "kettle", todos dijeron tetera, y kettle no es una tetera. En Argentina se dice "pava", y una tetera es una tetera. Charlándolo con una traductora espanola, intentó diversas formas como "poner el jarro", "poner el agua". A la primera la conclusión fue que un jarro no es una pava (kettle), y poner el agua, pues bien, ponerla en qué recipiente y cómo se llama ese recipiente? Conclusión: no encontró palabra para nombrar "kettle", salvo aplicarle por extensión el nombre de tetera, que no se ajusta necesariamente a su función, o "jarro" (idem), o bien "poner el agua al fuego" sin recipiente material aparente...
Alguna idea?
ORL


----------



## ordequin

¿Una jarra?
Acto de correr= carrera.
Un saludín!


----------



## andaya

Yo si que he oído corrida como el acto de correr, en mi pueblo se usa. Yo no usaría esa palabra porque suena mal, suena pueblerina.
En cuanto a kettle , es normal que nadie sepa bien como traducirlo pues en España no existen, al menos yo no he visto nunca una. yo la traduciría por hervidora.


----------



## Danim74

En España no creo que exista un nombre concreto para "kettle" puesto que no hay una "cultura del té" tan extendida como la pueda haber en Inglaterra o en Argentina con el mate. En algunos sitios/tiendas de electrodomésticos lo llaman "hervidor" (de agua).
Obviamente "tetera" (teapot) no es correcto...


----------



## ORL

Bueno, no se. Una jarra suele ser de vidrio y es más bien para sangría o bebidas frías, no para poner agua a hervir.
Como argentino digo automáticamente "pava", pero los espanoles no entienden a qué me refiero.
ORL


----------



## ordequin

Una jarra puede ser de muchos materiales, amigos; de cerámica, de loza, de porcelana, de barro, de cristal, de vidrio...
Pero no quiero decir con ésto que sirva para designar una kettle, claro.
Yo sólo preguntaba si podría servir...


----------



## jilar

ORL said:


> Bueno, no se. Una jarra suele ser de vidrio y es más bien para sangría o bebidas frías, no para poner agua a hervir.
> Como argentino digo automáticamente "*pava*", pero los espanoles no entienden a qué me refiero.
> ORL



Aquí (España) "pavo/a" es "chico/a", de una manera muy informal (más que "tío/a"), por lo menos de donde yo soy. . Ejemplo:
Podríamos decir sobre una chica (que no conocemos) :" La pava no me hizo ni caso" en una conversación con nuestros colegas (amigos) refiriéndonos a "una chica" a la que me insinué.


----------



## chics

Hola!!
kettle = *hervidor,* o también oigo *hervidora*
acto de correr = *carrera* (he visto que una corrediza no os gustó...) 

Para la tetera... mmm... es normal, aquí no se toma tanto té, ni como en los países anglosajones. Yo, por ejemplo, si me hago uno, hiervo agua en un cazo y la echo directamente al vaso con su bolsita y su azúcar. Otros calientan el agua en el microondas, por ejemplo, y casi nadie usa ni el hervidor ni la tetera.

Tetera es eso donde te sirven el té, pero yo también creí que además se hervía el té con ello, es un error habitual.

Mi pareja sí utiliza un hervidor, que es esa jarrita con un enchufe.

Por cierto, en cuanto a consumo energético es mejor el cacito -sólo si tienes cocina a gas- y lo peor es el microondas.


----------



## ordequin

jilar said:


> Aquí (España) "pavo/a" es "chico/a", de una manera muy informal (más que "tío/a"), por lo menos de donde yo soy. . Ejemplo:
> Podríamos decir sobre una chica (que no conocemos) :" La pava no me hizo ni caso" en una conversación con nuestros colegas (amigos) refiriéndonos a "una chica" a la que me insinué.


Y más "cañero" todavía: chorba, o chorbo. Como es tan propio de la jerga, no me queda claro si es con "b", o con "v".
Por cierto, Chics, como buena ecologista, no puedo sino darte las gracias por tus consejos para el ahorro energético!


----------



## jilar

ORL acabo de mirar lo de "pava" y para mi sorpresa viene en mi diccionario, además de la hembra del pavo dice:
"Recipiente de metal con asa en la parte superior, tapa y pico, que se usa para calentar agua y, especialmente, para cebar el mate"
Lo que aprende uno..., ya te digo que es normal que los españoles no entiendan ese uso, no es muy habitual, pero veo que no es un uso argentino exclusivo.


----------



## ORL

La pava está presente en todas las cocinas argentinas , creo que en Uruguay también es así y se la llama pava. Tal vez algún uruguayo nos pueda iluminar al respecto.
En Espana se pueden conseguir en Ikea, son las de pico ancho con silbato, en Argentina se prefieren las de pico angosto, para cebar mate;-)
Saludos,
ORL


----------



## Mayteesp

En México, coincidimos con los significados de Venezuela, y aunque coger tiene el doble sentido, uno deja de usarlo para evitar "complicaciones"


----------



## Juliomelecio

ORL said:


> Me surge una duda: cómo llaman en Espana al acto de correr? Digo, como sustantivo: "el correr"? Bueno, en algunos países se llama a eso "corrida" y curiosamente la RAE no lo reconoce como válido ni lo compila, ni tampoco da una alternativa válida y usable.
> También me sorprendió que al preguntar a algunos espanoles cómo traducen "kettle", todos dijeron tetera, y kettle no es una tetera. En Argentina se dice "pava", y una tetera es una tetera. Charlándolo con una traductora espanola, intentó diversas formas como "poner el jarro", "poner el agua". A la primera la conclusión fue que un jarro no es una pava (kettle), y poner el agua, pues bien, ponerla en qué recipiente y cómo se llama ese recipiente? Conclusión: no encontró palabra para nombrar "kettle", salvo aplicarle por extensión el nombre de tetera, que no se ajusta necesariamente a su función, o "jarro" (idem), o bien "poner el agua al fuego" sin recipiente material aparente...
> Alguna idea?
> Hola: Al acto de correr aquí le decimos carrera, y al acto de hacer correr le decimos corretear.
> Saludos.
> ORL


----------



## ORL

Hmmm... corretear para mí es correr en varias direcciones sin rumbo fijo, en un espacio limitado y a modo de juego...
Carrera se usa también de ese modo, pero se tiende a decir corrida.


----------



## Maruja14

Lo de "corrida", de verdad que en España tiene otro significado. Es una palabra que evitamos decir por todos los medios.  Lo mismo que "córrete" o "se ha corrido", etc.

Creo que aquí se usa casi exclusivamente para las "corridas de toros".

Estoy de acuerdo con "carrera". "Corretear" también coincido con ORL en que es correr "a lo tonto", como hacen los niños chicos, sin rumbo y sin dirección.

Saludos


----------



## Juliomelecio

Maruja14 said:


> Lo de "corrida", de verdad que en España tiene otro significado. Es una palabra que evitamos decir por todos los medios.  Lo mismo que "córrete" o "se ha corrido", etc.
> 
> Creo que aquí se usa casi exclusivamente para las "corridas de toros".
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con "carrera". "Corretear" también coincido con ORL en que es correr "a lo tonto", como hacen los niños chicos, sin rumbo y sin dirección.
> 
> Saludos


-¿Cómo corren las personas cuando la policía disuelve una manifestación con represión, como ha sido descrito en el primer hilo?. El diccionario no establece distinción de si un verbo es utilizado por niños o adultos.
- Correr y correrse tienen significados diferentes. Corredizo viene de correrse. Ejemplo. córrete para allá= arrímate para allá.
Saludos.


----------



## ORL

"correte" (córrete en Espana), no es ofensivo en Argentina, significa "hazte a un lado". En Espana pesa más el otro significado, del mismo modo que en Argentina el "otro" significado de coger terminó por eliminar el uso de la palabra en otros contextos.


----------



## Maruja14

Juliomelecio said:


> -¿Cómo corren las personas cuando la policía disuelve una manifestación con represión, como ha sido descrito en el primer hilo?. El diccionario no establece distinción de si un verbo es utilizado por niños o adultos.
> - Correr y correrse tienen significados diferentes. Corredizo viene de correrse. Ejemplo. córrete para allá= arrímate para allá.
> Saludos.


 
Creo que en el caso de la policía se dice "carreras". "Hubo algunas carreras..." Quizá se diga de otra forma. 

El diccionario puede que no haga distinciones, pero es claro que unos verbos se usan más que otros para referirse a adultos o niños y en algunas ocasiones son exclusivos para adultos o niños o para hombres o mujeres.


----------

